# Scrollbalken von JScrollPane immer anzeigen



## Arbon (2. Nov 2008)

Hallo
Ich habe eine JScrollPane erstellt. Dieser JScrollPane füge ich nun ein JTabbedPane hinzu mittels
		this.add(new JScrollPane(tab), BorderLayout.CENTER);
In dieser TabbedPane können sich mehrere JPanels als Tabs befinden. In diesen JPanels wird jeweils ein Bild geladen und mittels g.drawImage() ausgegeben. Die Preffered Size des JPanels wird dannach auf die Größe des Bildes gesetzt. Wenn das Bild nun größer ist als das Panel, sollten jetzt ja eigendlich die Scrollbalken erscheinen. Tun sie aber nicht  Außer wenn ich das Fenster größer ziehe.
hat jemand eine Lösung?
mfg


----------



## Beni (2. Nov 2008)

Versuch mal "revalidate" (oder nur "invalidate" und "validate") aufzurufen nachdem du die preferred-size gesetzt hast.

Das sollte allen Componenten sagen, dass irgendjemand seine Grösse verändert hat und bitte alle Layouts neu ausgerichtet werden sollen.


----------



## Arbon (2. Nov 2008)

stimmt, revalidate hat funktioniert
hab es bisher nur mal mit validate versucht das ging nicht 
danke für die hilfe


----------

